# ONE FOR ONE



## MarketMayhem (Sep 5, 2019)

So having a daily routine helps productivity A LOT. So as I'm getting in the groove A typical day goes like this: 
Auto pull 
C&S
Uboats, sfq, zone, audit, backstock
Heavy zone. 
Reshop 
 Which is already alot. 

Nevermind all the Salesplans, transitions, and Pricing that seemed to happen all at once. 

But THEN they add One for ones. Which in theory is a good idea. But right now instead of autos we each have to drop a whole fill group ? 700 dcpi drops that the ETLS say to chip away at. That could take a whole shift if not longer ! When do we stop and transition to uboats? And everything else ? There HAS to be an easier way! I thought doing 1for1 aisle by aisle would help but that means the auto still needs to get pulled!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 5, 2019)

MarketMayhem said:


> So having a daily routine helps productivity A LOT. So as I'm getting in the groove A typical day goes like this:
> Auto pull
> C&S
> Uboats, sfq, zone, audit, backstock
> ...


1-1 should be dropped to replace your autos but unless you are the DBO for an entire fill group you should just pull 1-1 for your aisles but unfortunately pog 1-1 does not override your autos so you would still have to pull those. I’m at a small format but we are in process of pulling every 1-1 For every fill group every day and at this point they’re about the same size as our autos were but our backroom is empty now


----------



## MarketMayhem (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes! Like I said in theory I get it. Emptying the back room is the goal, especially for market with dates having to be a factor.  And some department's in my store say the same thing. But I feel like it's an endless battle over in market ! Literally all 9 fill groups getting there one for one done seems overwhelming. Especially with being down to 5 team members. The smallest pull stands close to 2000 eaches!


----------



## MarketMayhem (Sep 5, 2019)

Im not sure what a DBO is but each of us have a fill group. Except some of us take a couple. Bev 1 and 2 and liq. are the same TM. Dairy, meat are the same TM. And grc 1 and 3 same TM and Snack and candy and same TM.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 5, 2019)

MarketMayhem said:


> I thought doing 1for1 aisle by aisle would help but that means that means auto still need to be pull


Of course auto need to be pulled because you are not dropping a 1 for 1 you are dropping a pog fill which is different than a 1 for 1. 
Yes your 1 for 1 are gonna be big , because you haven’t pulled that before  however is not impossible and it will get smaller everyday if you do it everyday . 
Pulling 1 for 1 will eat away your autofill .


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 5, 2019)

MarketMayhem said:


> Im not sure what a DBO is but each of us have a fill group. Except some of us take a couple. Bev 1 and 2 and liq. are the same TM. Dairy, meat are the same TM. And grc 1 and 3 same TM and Snack and candy and same TM.


That’s a good way to do it that way you can pull your whole fill group. DBO is a generic modernization term for designated business owner so in like home someone who owns C1-10 is the DBO of those aisles.


----------



## MarketMayhem (Sep 5, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Of course auto need to be pulled because you are not dropping a 1 for 1 you are dropping a pog fill which is different than a 1 for 1.
> Yes your 1 for 1 are gonna be big , because you haven’t pulled that before  however is not impossible and it will get smaller everyday if you do it everyday .
> Pulling 1 for 1 will eat away your autofill .


That's what the GM ETL says too . I believe you . I just wish there were an easier way I guess !


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 5, 2019)

MarketMayhem said:


> That's what the GM ETL says too . I believe you . I just wish there were an easier way I guess !


Just be consistent with them and they get easier. Make sure anything you backstock has an accurate SFQ so it won’t pull the next day by mistake.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 5, 2019)

MarketMayhem said:


> That's what the GM ETL says too . I believe you . I just wish there were an easier way I guess !


It will get easier tho if you are consistent. I got the whole store in 1 for 1 batches in less than 10 days . I did it strategically tho started with pp1 it took the dbo 4-5 hours to pull and didn’t get on them for not finish backstock  , however I had the inbound team push all their freight . Next day their 1 for 1 was significantly smaller, so I started with market , same thing move inbound in market freight and so forth . Your GmTL needs to have that logistic mind tho and not just task task task mindset.


----------



## MarketMayhem (Sep 5, 2019)

I'll try to mention that to him. His approach makes me feel it may be a tasking mentality.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 5, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> It will get easier tho if you are consistent. I got the whole store in 1 for 1 batches in less than 10 days . I did it strategically tho started with pp1 it took the dbo 4-5 hours to pull and didn’t get on them for not finish backstock  , however I had the inbound team push all their freight . Next day their 1 for 1 was significantly smaller, so I started with market , same thing move inbound in market freight and so forth . Your GmTL needs to have that logistic mind tho and not just task task task mindset.


Same here. Did some big ones and kept up with them everyday while adding a couple more fill groups until eventually we were pulling every fill group. Now they’re all tiny every morning. I just wish there was an easier way to do it other than through EXF. It’s time consuming to drop all those batches every morning.


----------



## TargetSenpai (Sep 6, 2019)

Our leadership was fantastic at getting us set for success with these. Most of us got help, mostly by the SD, ETLs and our GM leads working to purge our backroom aisles, one by one, and pulling the hundreds of 1 for 1's for us. Because I have 3 fillgroups (technically 4 but rarely have any items from it, my kitchen coworker pulls them all and hands me mine and when I pull DOMS, I hand over his kitchen towels) this took over a week. Until they got to my bedding, I was told not to worry about my 1 for 1's in bedding until it became a manageable number and to shoot EXFs and critical lows for bedding until I saw a change under hundreds. Now I have maybe 20 DPCI's a day, eaches can be close to 50-100 on busy days. Now, these numbers wouldn't be the same for a high volume store, but your leadership should be helping come up with a plan to keep you afloat. 
It's also worth mentioning that not every TM got the same help my area did. That kitchen TM's 1 for 1's was in the hundreds for days, and his backroom locations, though extremely immaculate because he's amazing, couldn't be purged and moved to the floor- there just isn't the room for all his stuff. But he was told to chip away as well and now it's a manageable number. For numbers in the thousands, though? Seriously, leadership should really get on that for a few hours one day and get that worked out with you.


----------



## jenna (Sep 6, 2019)

Whelp. Must be nice to live in the Magical Land of extra payroll and helpful leaders. Most of us get Zero help with freight or pulling 1 for 1s. 

Plus, no one really works in most of our areas when we are not scheduled. So there is no “pulling of 1 for 1s daily.”


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 6, 2019)

jenna said:


> Whelp. Must be nice to live in the Magical Land of extra payroll and helpful leaders. Most of us get Zero help with freight or pulling 1 for 1s.
> 
> Plus, no one really works in most of our areas when we are not scheduled. So there is no “pulling of 1 for 1s daily.”


I wish I lived in that magical land!  We were also told that that 1 for 1 thing would get easier, but I don't see it happening.  I don't think they're pulled for my area unless I do it, and I can't do that and push the truck.  Love emptying out the back room, but there's that thing about getting the hours to do it.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 6, 2019)

We were doing one for ones for quite a while now. Literally all they are now are like 8ish items for each fill group. It's heavenly. Just bare with them until you start getting them down.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 6, 2019)

I offered to help TM’s - some accepted and I pulled their batches.  Others told me they would “do it later”, o.k., you are on your own then.  Bad decision.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 6, 2019)

Rumor has it trucks will be smaller because of the one for one. The capacities and etc automatically reset after doing a one for one. Haven't we heard this all before? Basically a pog fill for salesfloor capacity? *and it magically fixes the push problem*


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 7, 2019)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Rumor has it trucks will be smaller because of the one for one. The capacities and etc automatically reset after doing a one for one. Haven't we heard this all before? Basically a pog fill for salesfloor capacity? *and it magically fixes the push problem*


It’s total BS because SFQ and SFC do not effect your OTL (order to level) which can be found on the inventory management tool. I could change any capacity up that I want and They won’t send us more and same works for down. HQ sets your OTL based off HQ set capacities. The only problem this fixes is data issues within your store, not at a DC level. The idea behind 1-1s are great but again this is just another routine that should be done when stores have a sound log process not something we force on stores. There are stores that have time for this and others that are drowning in freight and it is the least of their worries. My assumption is 1-1 will replace our autos in the morning and will drop automatically like the autos did but they are prepping these stores so that when it’s actually rolled out, not everyone is screwed and ruin their pull metrics. Just imagine if tomorrow you had to pull a 1-1 for every fill group. How many stores do you think actually could?


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> It will get easier tho if you are consistent. I got the whole store in 1 for 1 batches in less than 10 days . I did it strategically tho started with pp1 it took the dbo 4-5 hours to pull and didn’t get on them for not finish backstock  , however I had the inbound team push all their freight . Next day their 1 for 1 was significantly smaller, so I started with market , same thing move inbound in market freight and so forth . Your GmTL needs to have that logistic mind tho and not just task task task mindset.



How long was the dbo's shift if it took 4 - 5 hours just to pull? Our dbo's are rarely scheduled more than 4 hours.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 7, 2019)

unknown said:


> How long was the dbo's shift if it took 4 - 5 hours just to pull? Our dbo's are rarely scheduled more than 4 hours.


Full shifts . All my dbos pp1 and pp2 and including the alternates are all full shifts always .


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Full shifts . All my dbos pp1 and pp2 and including the alternates are all full shifts always .



Ha ha. For example, our chemical DBO gets 4 hours for truck days. Never gets done. It must suck never finishing your work.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 7, 2019)

They need to bring back the backroom team to pull one for ones.


----------



## fx0007 (Sep 7, 2019)

Big one for ones are so stupid. My area typically has 350+ dpci at least, and it would take someone their whole shift to pull and push that. This means that after zoning/truck push/reshop, I've got maybe 1-2 hours to pull and push some of the one for one, but my vehicles end up being filled with just whats in the lows and the wacos before times up. The upper open stock hasn't been touched in weeks other than by ship from store, it's just getting condensed to hell because nothing is leaving the backroom.


----------



## Ontheregular (Sep 7, 2019)

Being that the 1:1s drop out of move towards the end of the night if they aren’t completed, I have my team pull only what they know they can push in a shift. If our closing team can redrop it in the evening it’ll still help alleviate the af in the morning and still empties out the backroom. Especially with some of our bigger fillgroups we know we have to chip away at it vs allowing the rest of the process fall apart to get 1 thing done.


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 7, 2019)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Rumor has it trucks will be smaller because of the one for one. The capacities and etc automatically reset after doing a one for one. Haven't we heard this all before? Basically a pog fill for salesfloor capacity? *and it magically fixes the push problem*


That makes zero sense. Sounds about right. 😂


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 7, 2019)

It will work fine...until it doesn't, then we're worse off than ever.

I still say not letting us backstock off the truck was a sh*t decision that should never have been made. So much push that we CAN'T push...


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 7, 2019)

Sloth said:


> They don't seem to know what they want. 12 steps were the focus going into Modernization, then just recently it was reverse fill. Now it's fill-to-capacity mancafs. If this is such an amazing idea that revolutionizes everything, why not just automatically drop those instead of the regular autofills?


They likely will be but they’re prepping stores now because if it was mandatory no one would finish and it would ruin metrics


----------



## phibot (Sep 7, 2019)

Works great in my small format, but our sister regular Pfresh store is drowning in them.

And we’re only at $13/hr. Wonder what else is coming.


----------



## Elohseeyou (Sep 7, 2019)

Market has some of the largest 1for1s.  The area typically sells more units then any other department; and so, for the most part, 1for1s are always going to be large because of the number of units going out the door. Fall behind a day—for any reason—and it starts to snowball pretty quickly.  Always feels like the margin for error is pretty thin.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 7, 2019)

Sloth said:


> They knew stores weren't dropping mancafs under Modernization because of the immense workload most teams now face, so it was obvious to anyone with half a brain that dropping them now would result in absolutely massive batches.
> 
> So if they wanted to prep stores, why didn't they give stores more payroll to get over the initial hump? It's already documented that most stores, especially GM teams, are far behind in pricing and sets. That many stores end up rolling truck after truck. That stores have trouble completing just the regular autofills. BRLA across the board has tanked, as well as the number of audits being done -- problems that go hand-in-hand, as it's impossible to get an accurate count of nothing is located.
> 
> ...


Ehhh do you really have facts to back that up? Sure stores are struggling but a wouldn't say the majority. 3 out of the 14 stores in my district are struggling and that’s because they’re the weird 50-60M range of stores that are busy but not busy enough to earn more ETLs or payroll. The rest of the stores are doing fine and no more behind than they were before. None of our stores are perfect but they’re definitely not all struggling and those struggling we’re having a tough time before modernization


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 7, 2019)

Elohseeyou said:


> Market has some of the largest 1for1s.  The area typically sells more units then any other department; and so, for the most part, 1for1s are always going to be large because of the number of units going out the door. Fall behind a day—for any reason—and it starts to snowball pretty quickly.  Always feels like the margin for error is pretty thin.


That's why you don't skip a day. Do them multiple times a day if you have to. We do them 2 or 3 times a day for each fill group and they are wonderfully low.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 7, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> That's why you don't skip a day. Do them multiple times a day if you have to. We do them 2 or 3 times a day for each fill group and they are wonderfully low.



Like to know where all the payroll to do this is supposed to come from


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 7, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Like to know where all the payroll to do this is supposed to come from


I mean you have at least 2 people in each area a day right. Hopefully no one's working from open to close every day lol.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 7, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I mean you have at least 2 people in each area a day right. Hopefully no one's working from open to close every day lol.



We barely have an opener in food most of the time (there have been days where there just isn't one at all lately, and getting more frequent) and dang sure no one is working that many hours.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 7, 2019)

Elohseeyou said:


> Market has some of the largest 1for1s.  The area typically sells more units then any other department; and so, for the most part, 1for1s are always going to be large because of the number of units going out the door. Fall behind a day—for any reason—and it starts to snowball pretty quickly.  Always feels like the margin for error is pretty thin.


A call off and you’re screwed


----------



## PaRaD0xxR (Sep 7, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Just be consistent with them and they get easier. Make sure anything you backstock has an accurate SFQ so it won’t pull the next day by mistake.


I've had this problem.  I'm the toys DBO at my store, and I'll backstock something, and then pull it in the 1for1's for a couple days in a row.  I'll know that there's no way it sold, just by experience, but it keeps having me pull it for another day or 2 after I backstock some.  Ugh.  So I've started immediatly pulling and then backstocking things I'm pretty sure won't go out.  I'll try and be more vigilant about updating sfq/sfc, see if it helps.


----------



## The Director (Sep 7, 2019)

1:1s have to be done every fillgroup everyday.  It is like ripping off a bandaid. It sucks at first, but it gets better each day. My store used to have thousands of eaches in all 1:1s.  It took a few weeks, but now they are tiny everyday. Autofills are now almost non existent since everything is on the floor.  As a DBO, once you get your aisles full as possible it makes your everyday work so much easier! Think about your day if you had little to no batches to pull.  

Like I said, it looks and feels daunting at first, but the strategy works and makes your job easier in the long run.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 7, 2019)

MarketMayhem said:


> That's what the GM ETL says too . I believe you . I just wish there were an easier way I guess !


There is really no easy way besides doing it with a plan . Like I said I got the whole store on 1 for 1 in 10 days , it put me no1 in the district and no3 in region.  But again it was done with utilizing the inbound team to do all the freight including repacks and I also convinced my SD to shut down Sfs for 3 days and I utilized those team members too . That’s the only way . For otc my first 1 for 1 was 560 with almost 9000 eaches that alone was 20 smart carts .  Not easy but if your that’s what they want everyone needs to be on board to get it done.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sloth said:


> Exactly. The SNCK guy has personal issues and takes two days off, now the manual is showing 400 DPCIs and 2000 eaches, on top of there being 3 U-boats of push that are now sitting on a monstrous pallet because Inbound needed the vehicles for unload. No one did your price change. No one stocked your endcaps. No one zoned your aisles.
> 
> And hey, the pallet of push that was left for you is sitting just outside your backroom aisle. Also, you can't use a vehicle because they're all taken. Oh, and your Zebra stopped scanning. Oh, and a call for backup! It's your turn, head on up there.


Market backs up?  Not at my store the deal is gm and specialty backs up and market does all the bales .


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 7, 2019)

Sloth said:


> They don't seem to know what they want. 12 steps were the focus going into Modernization, then just recently it was reverse fill. Now it's fill-to-capacity mancafs. If this is such an amazing idea that revolutionizes everything, why not just automatically drop those instead of the regular autofills?


I think it's cute how "zone as you go" was the most efficient thing, then it was "don't zone at all", now it's "zone before you do your pull!".


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 7, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> I think it's cute how "zone as you go" was the most efficient thing, then it was "don't zone at all", now it's "zone before you do your pull!".



We're back at "zone as you go." BTS f*cked up how everything looked so they started hounding us about zoning again




Sloth said:


> They're forced to prioritize what they get done. If they prioritize everything but freight, they come in the next day to mountains of it. Forcing them to drop manuals on top of that doesn't fix anything. It doesn't fix SFQs or OHs. It doesn't fix BRLA. It doesn't really fix anything, especially if there are no hours dedicated to it.



I do what I know how to do in what little time I have. I'm not going to bother starting other stuff because I know I'll never get even a small bit of it done along with other stuff. Might make me look lazy but f*ck it, who cares? I only get one day a week anyway!


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 7, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> We're back at "zone as you go." BTS f*cked up how everything looked so they started hounding us about zoning again


We were at "don't zone at all" until the HORRIBLE zones were caught during a visit, now we're at "zone in the morning for 20min" since that hilarious "business routines" thing came out.


----------



## Gforce78 (Sep 7, 2019)

I am in Style. I do 1:1 daily and over the last 2 weeks things get easier.  Typical day for me is assess my ,department, 1:1, push truck, zone, and work on special projects - those wonderful VMGs and every 30 minutes grab reshop.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 8, 2019)

PaRaD0xxR said:


> I've had this problem.  I'm the toys DBO at my store, and I'll backstock something, and then pull it in the 1for1's for a couple days in a row.  I'll know that there's no way it sold, just by experience, but it keeps having me pull it for another day or 2 after I backstock some.  Ugh.  So I've started immediatly pulling and then backstocking things I'm pretty sure won't go out.  I'll try and be more vigilant about updating sfq/sfc, see if it helps.



My "best practice" to prevent this is updating the sales floor quantity after I backstock each item to match capacity.  It helps.  Also helpful is making sure your salesplanner capacities match reality.


----------



## jenna (Sep 8, 2019)

No one is in my area on non-truck days beyond helping with reshop, and sometimes zoning and/or pulling Autofills.

Sometimes I walk into pure chaos after a day off or two.
- pulls done, but not worked
- ZERO 1 for 1s done = so I have to start all over with massive batches - this is the norm for my day off
- Terrible zone
- someone messing up my BR, backstocking things incorrectly
- piles of reshop/strays no one picked up
- items mis-stocked.


----------



## Aae19 (Sep 8, 2019)

My store is all about the 1 for 1's. Zone first then 1 for 1's. On the two days off I have a week my 1 for 1's are pulled and pushed except for one time this past week where they were pulled just not pushed because the person who would have pushed them never showed up. As I backstock items I make sure all my quantities are correct for the floor just so I am not pulling them the next day.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 8, 2019)

If you do one for ones immediately after you backstock the one for ones you'll be able to spot the capacity errors.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 8, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Full shifts . All my dbos pp1 and pp2 and including the alternates are all full shifts always .


Is this only for truck days or every day?  We get three trucks a week (low-volume store) and it's usually all I can do to get the truck pushed and my back stock done.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 8, 2019)

rolling truck isn't necessarily a bad thing if you're completing the one for ones daily


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> rolling truck isn't necessarily a bad thing if you're completing the one for ones daily


But there will be no uboats for the next truck


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 8, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Is this only for truck days or every day?  We get three trucks a week (low-volume store) and it's usually all I can do to get the truck pushed and my back stock done.


I get 11-14 trucks a week . So it’s everyday yes


----------



## jenna (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> rolling truck isn't necessarily a bad thing if you're completing the one for ones daily



Tell that to SFS.  And guests.  And those on the unload (not enough empty vehicles.)


----------



## BackroomOG14 (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> rolling truck isn't necessarily a bad thing if you're completing the one for ones daily


Rolling truck is NEVER a good idea, idc what volume store you run. It just asks for problems.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 8, 2019)

jenna said:


> Tell that to SFS.  And guests.  And those on the unload (not enough empty vehicles.)



Yeah, sh*t gets piled up in an OSHA fine paradise, and we that work later in the day hear about it...a lot

I do what I can but I'm not breaking my back the one day a week I'm there. You want more done, schedule me more. And earlier in the day, when 40%+ of my day isn't dealing with guests.


----------



## Elohseeyou (Sep 8, 2019)

I’m not giving up on the merit of 1for1s—I understand the selling point.  It’s just tough with the limited resources right now—I don’t have gobs of payroll for it with my volume.  Getting every fill-group up and running, while not rolling too much truck—as I’m diverting resources to get it done—and shifting resources back again before it starts to impede other processes, is challenging.  It literally feels like a seesaw right now.  It’ll happen; I’ll just be glad when I get out of the cycle.  I feel for other stores that may have to do this while having to put out other fires.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 8, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> Rolling truck is NEVER a good idea, idc what volume store you run. It just asks for problems.



one for ones are the priority, not truck


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> one for ones are the priority, not truck



Oh my god, corporate is TRYING to kill stores...


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> one for ones are the priority, not truck


Depending on your volume that’s not possible for obvious reasons. I would say they’re a priority for sure as they should be replacing your autos but I’ve never seen a store that pulls and pushed their autos before touching the truck. You acknowledge your truck and have a couple TMs start the autos while the rest of the team unloads the truck. Obviously 1-1 are larger and require more TMs but it’s still a simultaneous process not independent of each other.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> one for ones are the priority, not truck


Wrong , one for one is a priority however truck is more important


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 8, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Wrong , one for one is a priority however truck is more important



we're supposed to complete one for ones before even touching the truck in my group


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 8, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Depending on your volume that’s not possible for obvious reasons. I would say they’re a priority for sure as they should be replacing your autos but I’ve never seen a store that pulls and pushed their autos before touching the truck. You acknowledge your truck and have a couple TMs start the autos while the rest of the team unloads the truck. Obviously 1-1 are larger and require more TMs but it’s still a simultaneous process not independent of each other.



i don't disagree but we've literally been told to pull and push one for ones before touching the truck


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i don't disagree but we've literally been told to pull and push one for ones before touching the truck



That will last until a DTL sees what it does to the backroom


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> we're supposed to complete one for ones before even touching the truck in my group


Maybe because you are behind on 1 for 1. My team is able to pull 1for 1 in 30-45 minutes tops push that and then the truck. But it’s never okay to roll over truck.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> we're supposed to complete one for ones before even touching the truck in my group


Your pp1 1 for 1 should have been done by the 31st and pp2 by 9/7.


----------



## MarketMayhem (Sep 10, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> There is really no easy way besides doing it with a plan . Like I said I got the whole store on 1 for 1 in 10 days , it put me no1 in the district and no3 in region.  But again it was done with utilizing the inbound team to do all the freight including repacks and I also convinced my SD to shut down Sfs for 3 days and I utilized those team members too . That’s the only way . For otc my first 1 for 1 was 560 with almost 9000 eaches that alone was 20 smart carts .  Not easy but if your that’s what they want everyone needs to be on board to get it done.


That's the disconnect I think. My store seems like It's like every team for themselves since the new op model..


----------



## Formerplano (Sep 10, 2019)

My store started doing it by aisles for the larger fill groups. So you would drop pog fills for aisles 1-2 on day one. Then aisles 1-3 on day two, and so on. It helped a lot with my fillgroups because they would have been gigantic from the start. This way I was able to fill aisles but keep my batches smaller, at first. Now I am filling all three of my fillgroups (Toys) everyday. It took a little bit, but now my 1 for 1s are a cart or so a day. (Depending on if the closer pulled the autos the night before)


----------



## balthrop (Sep 10, 2019)

we are failing my store your that guy over in the corner silently weeping rocking back and forth yeah his store is also failing.  what some most or maybe just one person some where in the mid west doesn't realize is that we are talking about the logistics side of things failing and there is no doubt in my addled mind that it will bring noting but pain to the whole system.  

There is nothing more important to the overall success of our stores than an efficient unload of that truck docked in the back.  Noting.  not guest service. not some project dreamed up by the just hired ETL that wants to impress people with their 6 months work experience and Business degree.  Not the STL trying to go for Golden Contribution.  

It is the truck unload over every single thing.  Followed closely by the autofils.  

scanning the truck oh how going back to that would solve a vast chunk of our (ASANTS) problems we have no need to rip open a case of 12 from the truck when only 1 is needed and it is sitting back in a waco but alas…

1 to 1 is solving nothing it is a band-aid for a system that is bleeding us dry from a thousand different cuts.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 10, 2019)

Formerplano said:


> My store started doing it by aisles for the larger fill groups. So you would drop pog fills for aisles 1-2 on day one. Then aisles 1-3 on day two, and so on. It helped a lot with my fillgroups because they would have been gigantic from the start. This way I was able to fill aisles but keep my batches smaller, at first. Now I am filling all three of my fillgroups (Toys) everyday. It took a little bit, but now my 1 for 1s are a cart or so a day. (Depending on if the closer pulled the autos the night before)


If you do it aisle by aisle it’s not called a 1 for 1 is just a pog fill which is not the same as dropping the whole department at once.


----------



## Formerplano (Sep 10, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> If you do it aisle by aisle it’s not called a 1 for 1 is just a pog fill which is not the same as dropping the whole department at once.


 No, it isn't. It is a slow build up to full one for ones for the department. So that you aren't slammed from the beginning. The Pog fill is one for one for the pog. And as they build up you can do it by fill group. It helped a lot this way. So I didn't have 150 tasks all at once. I had a couple weeks of 30-40 tasks, until I got through enough aisles to drop the fill group instead.


----------



## jenna (Sep 10, 2019)

Yep. POG fills knock down the 1-for-1s to make them easier to pull-push.

Actually a smart way to do it, too.  Pulls items by aisle/POG - easier to push.  Faster to push.

I do this when my 1-for-1s are over a certain #.  Knock it down to the # that is easy to pull to one vehicle.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Sep 10, 2019)

Exactly we need back room to pull but we can do our own back stock.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 10, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> If you do it aisle by aisle it’s not called a 1 for 1 is just a pog fill which is not the same as dropping the whole department at once.


Ehhh technically it is. The fill is still a 1-1 but I get what you’re saying. It’s not a 1-1 in the sense everyone is referring to. A lot of stores are starting the process with pog fills for the larger fill groups until they are manageable.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Ehhh technically it is. The fill is still a 1-1 but I get what you’re saying. It’s not a 1-1 in the sense everyone is referring to. A lot of stores are starting the process with pog fills for the larger fill groups until they are manageable.


It’s a pog fill ( just an aisle ) not a department fill 10 aisles .


----------



## Proficient (Sep 10, 2019)

I wouldn’t even want to be backroom anymore  if they bring back since no vehicles tubs are gone and Uboats are awkward. Manual cafs have always been a thing. There needs to be training on logistics side of things. At my store after the implementation of modernization leadership gave up everything logistics plus old Backroom TL now GMTL has the mentality of everyone on their own. My ETL GM pulls POG Fills for Dry all the time which is the direction for areas that has too much shyt.


----------



## NKG (Sep 10, 2019)

One for ones work if you do them EVERY DAY but forget once and you're fucked


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 10, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> It’s a pog fill ( just an aisle ) not a department fill 10 aisles .


Right I know what a pog fill is. It just pulls items in that pog. 1-1 is just a term used for the type of fill you request.

Lows: less than 50% capacity
One for One: all items in the backroom that will fit on the floor
End of life: discontinued or EOL items

Pog fills are still 1-1 depending on how you drop them. Pog fills are not a fill group 1-1 but they are still a 1-1 just not in the sense target has been referring to 1-1 as.


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 11, 2019)

It really sucks that the EOL batches are a minimum 25% of the backroom quantity.  Following some sort of PTM process would be doable if they let you only take like 10%, but 25% is a lot for something like BTS.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 11, 2019)

Sloth said:


> It sort of is though, given it actually counts toward the 1-for-1 metric that's being tracked. Some stores are only doing pog fills rather than dropping manuals for entire fillgroups.


I’m agreeing that pog 1-1 still count just not the total end goal that everyone’s referring too. I completely agree that stores should do it however best fits their business but should be working towards the goal of dropping fill group batches eventually.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2019)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Rumor has it trucks will be smaller because of the one for one. The capacities and etc automatically reset after doing a one for one. Haven't we heard this all before? Basically a pog fill for salesfloor capacity? *and it magically fixes the push problem*



WHY DOES IT RESET CAPACITIES


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 11, 2019)

oath2order said:


> WHY DOES IT RESET CAPACITIES


I don’t think it does. I haven’t run into any issues with them and we do every fill group everyday


----------



## jenna (Sep 11, 2019)

*I* change my capacities.  Not by pulling the batch, but via EXF function.


----------



## ineedhours (Sep 11, 2019)

1 4 1 's are freakin' joke


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 11, 2019)

I love them. I have nothing to do with them, but I love them. Finally Spot came up with something that punishes TMs who don't push frieght to capacity instead of ignoring that and making other people's jobs more difficult.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 11, 2019)

The best part of modernization is that “making another persons job more difficult” doesn’t exist.  The DBO is the first person AND the other person.  Set a pog and don’t fill it, you’ll do it later....backstock your truck instead of push it, you’ll do it later.....push to incorrect locations, YOU will fix it later.  Do it right or do it again.  No more passing the buck.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 11, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> The best part of modernization is that “making another persons job more difficult” doesn’t exist.  The DBO is the first person AND the other person.  Set a pog and don’t fill it, you’ll do it later....backstock your truck instead of push it, you’ll do it later.....push to incorrect locations, YOU will fix it later.  Do it right or do it again.  No more passing the buck.



Ahhh, but it does still exist. For example, if a market TM doesn't want to open a case pack of mayo because only 2 will go out and then, he'll have to backstock 10 in open stock, he makes flex's job more difficult when someone orders that mayo. This happens all the time at my store. Now, that TM will share the pain thanks to 1 for 1s.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 11, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Ahhh, but it does still exist. For example, if a market TM doesn't want to open a case pack of mayo because only 2 will go out and then, he'll have to backstock 10 in open stock, he makes flex's job more difficult when someone orders that mayo. This happens all the time at my store. Now, that TM will share the pain thanks to 1 for 1s.


True, some things still carry over.  
But, In the example wouldn’t the 1:1 make the flex’s job easier cause pulling from an open stock location has to be faster than pulling a case pack and then needing to backstock the excess.  
The DBO would still need to have either pushed the 2 of the case off the truck, or the 2 that dropped in the morning auto-fill, or the same 2 that the 1:1 forced to be pulled.  So to make it harder on the flex team, the DBO would have to have dealt and ignored that case of mayo 3 times himself, rather than just pushing the 2 the first time off the truck and back stocking the 10 in open, which would have made it EASIER on flex.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 11, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> True, some things still carry over.
> But, In the example wouldn’t the 1:1 make the flex’s job easier cause pulling from an open stock location has to be faster than pulling a case pack and then needing to backstock the excess.
> The DBO would still need to have either pushed the 2 of the case off the truck, or the 2 that dropped in the morning auto-fill, or the same 2 that the 1:1 forced to be pulled.  So to make it harder on the flex team, the DBO would have to have dealt and ignored that case of mayo 3 times himself, rather than just pushing the 2 the first time off the truck and back stocking the 10 in open, which would have made it EASIER on flex.



The way I look at it is that the DBOs who won't open case packs for a couple of items are the same ones who will open a case pack if they need most of it and toss the excess on the shelves over capacity. Basically, any shortcuts are going to take their toll on that DBO eventually. Doing it right doesn't make it easier on flex. It makes it just as easy/difficult as it should be. That's the equilibrium that I try to achieve when doing my picking. Make it right and try to not make it more difficult for the DBOs going about their work.


----------



## jenna (Sep 11, 2019)

I used to hate smart huddles that would result in us pushing CAFs that were unworked (un pulled) REV fills.  aka unpulled POG/REV fills would fall into the batches later.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 11, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> The best part of modernization is that “making another persons job more difficult” doesn’t exist.  The DBO is the first person AND the other person.  Set a pog and don’t fill it, you’ll do it later....backstock your truck instead of push it, you’ll do it later.....push to incorrect locations, YOU will fix it later.  Do it right or do it again.  No more passing the buck.



Oh, goody! What I don't get done in the one day I week I get I can get done the next week! And no one else will work in my department? I'm sure that won't backfire


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 11, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I love them. I have nothing to do with them, but I love them. Finally Spot came up with something that punishes TMs who don't push frieght to capacity instead of ignoring that and making other people's jobs more difficult.


It doesn't, though, it thinks you pushed it to capacity.  If it says 5 fit, 5 on floor + 10 in back (10 on hand), it won't pull in the One For One.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 11, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> It doesn't, though, it thinks you pushed it to capacity.  If it says 5 fit, 5 on floor + 10 in back (10 on hand), it won't pull in the One For One.


It never pulled before either? You still need to go and fix those with exf or audit. 1-1s are great to fix most data issues just not when it thinks it’s already full but that’s why you research your outs


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Sep 12, 2019)

My bosses still havent made me do a 1 for 1 opting to do it for HBA and Pharmacy for now. No Plastic, Hipa, Toys, Sporting Goods etc. I think it's a lot to do but is there a reason they are only doing HBA and Phar? I would love to do it before Thanksgiving and Christmas come around. It's already Fall set in many parts of the store, ya know? I like how the bosses complain to us (heard it from many of my close TMs) that if we can't finish they have to do it. Okay so is that some kind of motivator for me when all you do is chastise us for our performance and we work harder than most stores in our district? lmao Anyway yeah, I want to do a 1 for 1 for my area but they haven't given me time to do so. I might just drop one without asking and stay late one day without asking. A little means a lot.


----------



## Logo (Sep 12, 2019)

My OTC person has been doing 1 for 1 before it was a thing.  Said it helped manage their autofils.  They would pull through out shift.  Auto is consistently small.


----------



## Cee Low (Sep 18, 2019)

If your numbers are correct the autos should take care of your outs and lows. One for ones just top off whatever is out there.,, which is nice except for when they tell you to abandon truck, fdc, wine, pricing, pogs etc to just meddle around with it your entire shift. and no: they don't get "caught up" in food and beverage.

just waiting for this flavor of the month to be over with. maybe let us DBO our area.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 18, 2019)

Cee Low said:


> If your numbers are correct the autos should take care of your outs and lows. One for ones just top off whatever is out there.,, which is nice except for when they tell you to abandon truck, fdc, wine, pricing, pogs etc to just meddle around with it your entire shift. and no: they don't get "caught up" in food and beverage.
> 
> just waiting for this flavor of the month to be over with. maybe let us DBO our area.


I have a feeling this one is here to stay. Its not just a regional or group flavor... its a company flavor.


----------



## Logo (Sep 18, 2019)

When we heard this was going to be a thing i had my team go pog by pog just to help keep it manageable, but then was told that it was to be entire fill group. I just wanted them to feel like it was a task that could be completed in addition to truck and everything else we ask of them.


----------



## wolfgirl (Sep 19, 2019)

On our non truck days Sunday and Wednesday we try and do the lows for consumables along with the pulls. On truck days we do the regular pulls and do any lows that are manageable.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 19, 2019)

wolfgirl said:


> On our non truck days Sunday and Wednesday we try and do the lows for consumables along with the pulls. On truck days we do the regular pulls and do any lows that are manageable.


Non truck days :///


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 19, 2019)

is this yet some more dank new cancer that I fortuitously missed out on


----------



## wolfgirl (Sep 21, 2019)

I just wanted to say that me and my consumables LOD done and completed the 1 for 1 for Gro 1, Gro 2, Gro 3, Candy and Snacks today. Each of them was well over 50 or more eaches. Feeling very accomplished


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 21, 2019)

wolfgirl said:


> I just wanted to say that me and my consumables LOD done and completed the 1 for 1 for Gro 1, Gro 2, Gro 3, Candy and Snacks today. Each of them was well over 50 or more eaches. Feeling very accomplished


Awoooooooo 👍


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey welcome! If you want there’s already a thread for this.








						ONE FOR ONE
					

So having a daily routine helps productivity A LOT. So as I'm getting in the groove A typical day goes like this:  Auto pull  C&S Uboats, sfq, zone, audit, backstock Heavy zone.  Reshop   Which is already alot.   Nevermind all the Salesplans, transitions, and Pricing that seemed to happen all at...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 21, 2019)

wolfgirl said:


> I just wanted to say that me and my consumables LOD done and completed the 1 for 1 for Gro 1, Gro 2, Gro 3, Candy and Snacks today. Each of them was well over 50 or more eaches. Feeling very accomplished


50 or more eaches is nothing . When you have 600 dpcis with 4000-5000 eaches it’s a different ball game


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 21, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> 50 or more eaches is nothing . When you have 600 dpcis with 4000-5000 eaches it’s a different ball game



can you just let them enjoy their accomplishments


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 21, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> can you just let them enjoy their accomplishments


I guess . But that’s more like an auto


----------



## wolfgirl (Sep 22, 2019)

We have been catching it up, over time. I was just saying that we finally finished some. And yes, I was there with 500-600, over some time, finally finished some...... knock my progress down,  I always get back up....


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 22, 2019)

My 1 for 1 batches (HBO1 and PHAR) are starting to look like this, finally.  Someone else is doing them on days I'm not there so I'm not smacked with a huge pull (along with a larger-than-usual truck).  I still don't like pulling 1 each of 17 different toothpastes, but at least the eaches are a manageable number, so I guess I'll take it.


----------



## InboundGrunt (Sep 22, 2019)

There'd be days I'd fill 3-4 vehicles up in the morning and only knock like 15% off the total in the gun.

We're caught up now but only because the DTL was on our ass about it. Meanwhile we're like 4 trucks behind on repacks in certain departments.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 22, 2019)

Hey @commiecorvus can we merge these









						ONE FOR ONE
					

So having a daily routine helps productivity A LOT. So as I'm getting in the groove A typical day goes like this:  Auto pull  C&S Uboats, sfq, zone, audit, backstock Heavy zone.  Reshop   Which is already alot.   Nevermind all the Salesplans, transitions, and Pricing that seemed to happen all at...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 22, 2019)

So not Super.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 22, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Hey @commiecorvus can we merge these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Sep 23, 2019)

Our GM ETL gets upset when they can’t drop the 1 for 1 batches in the system for Elec, BELEC, & SCTY since we are actually caught up with them lol.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 23, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> 4 trucks behind on repacks in certain departments


I can't imagine the awfulness this would be.  My repacks from Saturday's truck were about double my usual number and to have them added to 3 more trucks?!  I think I'd just sit down in the middle of the floor and cry.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 23, 2019)

Budweisered4 said:


> Our GM ETL gets upset when they can’t drop the 1 for 1 batches in the system for Elec, BELEC, & SCTY since we are actually caught up with them lol.


Why “can’t” you if you’re caught up? If you’re caught up you should just be replacing your autos in the AM


----------



## wolfgirl (Sep 23, 2019)

I’m gonna pat myself and my teammate on the back. We completed freezer one for ones. Freezer was 791 for 2065. Thankfully we had a small truck today and both of us had 8 hour shift. He pulled and I pushed.


----------



## SurefireWolf (Oct 5, 2019)

So my store has been doing the 1 to 1s instead of CAFs for about 3 weeks now, and it's pretty much been only me pulling.  My schedule is generally 12 to 6:30.  From 12 to 1 I either backstock, pull price change from the day before, or general other tasks.  At 1:00, I need to drop 1 to 1s for DIPR, BB01 & 03, PAPR, CHEM, GRC1, 2, &3, BEV1 & 2, CNDY, SNCK, PRO1, DARY, MEAT, BAKE, and FRZN.  At 3:00 I need to drop literally everything else.

The problem is that I am the only one pulling.  I usually get a head start on PAPR and CHEM before, which allows me to sometimes finish the 1s just before 3.  However, I never even come close to finishing the 3's by 6:30, let alone the 4:30 goal management expects me to make.  No 15 minute breaks, but I do have to take a lunch.  Every day one or more of the ETLs will tell me I need to "Just work faster."
Since the people setting PoGs never pull their batches, that just makes my day that much harder.  And I have never gotten to the softlines batches, and I usually run out of time during or before I have to start the HB batches, which have upwards of 70 DPCIs each.
Since I never finish, I'm about to get put on corrective action.  What should I do, since neither me nor anybody else can convince the ETLs that I'm not simply lazy?


----------



## happygoth (Oct 5, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> So my store has been doing the 1 to 1s instead of CAFs for about 3 weeks now, and it's pretty much been only me pulling.  My schedule is generally 12 to 6:30.  From 12 to 1 I either backstock, pull price change from the day before, or general other tasks.  At 1:00, I need to drop 1 to 1s for DIPR, BB01 & 03, PAPR, CHEM, GRC1, 2, &3, BEV1 & 2, CNDY, SNCK, PRO1, DARY, MEAT, BAKE, and FRZN.  At 3:00 I need to drop literally everything else.
> 
> The problem is that I am the only one pulling.  I usually get a head start on PAPR and CHEM before, which allows me to sometimes finish the 1s just before 3.  However, I never even come close to finishing the 3's by 6:30, let alone the 4:30 goal management expects me to make.  No 15 minute breaks, but I do have to take a lunch.  Every day one or more of the ETLs will tell me I need to "Just work faster."
> Since the people setting PoGs never pull their batches, that just makes my day that much harder.  And I have never gotten to the softlines batches, and I usually run out of time during or before I have to start the HB batches, which have upwards of 70 DPCIs each.
> Since I never finish, I'm about to get put on corrective action.  What should I do, since neither me nor anybody else can convince the ETLs that I'm not simply lazy?


They are having you pull one for ones for the entire store? That's crazy, we are pulling our own here.


----------



## moninity (Oct 5, 2019)

Document how big all the pulls are if you can. Everyday bev 1 2 candy and snack is dropped and that’s usually around 200 locations for us. That’s only 4 batches and there are a lot more areas to drop for the entire store so your probably in the 1000s when everything is dropped. With the holidays coming up it’s only going to get much bigger.


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 5, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> At 1:00, I need to drop 1 to 1s for DIPR, BB01 & 03, PAPR, CHEM, GRC1, 2, &3, BEV1 & 2, CNDY, SNCK, PRO1, DARY, MEAT, BAKE, and FRZN.  At 3:00 I need to drop literally everything else.





SurefireWolf said:


> No 15 minute breaks...  Every day one or more of the ETLs will tell me I need to "Just work faster."


Your ETLs are assholes.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 5, 2019)

I think we only drop & pull 1 for 1s maybe twice a day. In the morning and maybe the evening if we have people scheduled in those areas which isn't often. Morning pulls are supposed to be done before noon for us. And we all pull our own too.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 5, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> So my store has been doing the 1 to 1s instead of CAFs for about 3 weeks now, and it's pretty much been only me pulling.  My schedule is generally 12 to 6:30.  From 12 to 1 I either backstock, pull price change from the day before, or general other tasks.  At 1:00, I need to drop 1 to 1s for DIPR, BB01 & 03, PAPR, CHEM, GRC1, 2, &3, BEV1 & 2, CNDY, SNCK, PRO1, DARY, MEAT, BAKE, and FRZN.  At 3:00 I need to drop literally everything else.
> 
> The problem is that I am the only one pulling.  I usually get a head start on PAPR and CHEM before, which allows me to sometimes finish the 1s just before 3.  However, I never even come close to finishing the 3's by 6:30, let alone the 4:30 goal management expects me to make.  No 15 minute breaks, but I do have to take a lunch.  Every day one or more of the ETLs will tell me I need to "Just work faster."
> Since the people setting PoGs never pull their batches, that just makes my day that much harder.  And I have never gotten to the softlines batches, and I usually run out of time during or before I have to start the HB batches, which have upwards of 70 DPCIs each.
> Since I never finish, I'm about to get put on corrective action.  What should I do, since neither me nor anybody else can convince the ETLs that I'm not simply lazy?


If you’re familiar or know someone who is, check greenfield after you drop them. Greenfield move workload under replenishment will tell you estimated pull time and estimated push time for every batch. I’ve found it to be pretty accurate


----------



## balthrop (Oct 5, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> If you’re familiar or know someone who is, check greenfield after you drop them. Greenfield move workload under replenishment will tell you estimated pull time and estimated push time for every batch. I’ve found it to be pretty accurate



if possible, asking for a "friend", okay our ETL has no idea how to work greenfield, what steps to take to get to this report?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 5, 2019)

balthrop said:


> if possible, asking for a "friend", okay our ETL has no idea how to work greenfield, what steps to take to get to this report?


Greenfield.target.com

Quick links on the top right
Replenishment 
Move workload tool

Or https://greenfield.target.com/dashboard/238


----------



## SurefireWolf (Oct 5, 2019)

You have to be a TL to check greenfield though, correct?  Definitely a good idea to write down the DPCI / Eaches for each batch though; I may need to start doing it.
Leaders at my store seem to pick and choose what they want to do with modernization.  We still have a Pog team, and there's still a BR team in the morning and usually me for backroom during the day.  Nobody else pulls any batches, although they usually have people do their own backstock.

Just for the record, the batches I'm supposed to start at 3 and have finished by the time I leave are... *ahem...*  SCTY, MMM1, 2, BELC, ELEC, TOY1, 2, 3, BB01, 03, LUGG, SPRT, BIKE, PLAS, BPLS (pronounced bitch please), FURN, IFUR, SEA1, 2, 3, BEDS, DOMS, BATH, HOME, HIPA, PLUG, STAT, OFCE, PETS, PET2, COSM, PHAR, HB01, 02.  Then, since I'm supposed to do softlines last, and I've never gotten this far, WMNS, GIRL, BOYS, MENS, SHO1, 2, and all the rest of the new softline batches that I forget the exact name of.

1 to 1 batches for every single one of them.  And for one person, that is simply not even remotely possible.  It doesn't matter how hard or fast I work.  Nobody can fit 6+ hours of work into 90 minutes.


----------



## jenna (Oct 5, 2019)

I pull my own DBO batches. We are all supposed to pull our own fill groups (though not everyone does)


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 5, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> You have to be a TL to check greenfield though, correct?  Definitely a good idea to write down the DPCI / Eaches for each batch though; I may need to start doing it.
> Leaders at my store seem to pick and choose what they want to do with modernization.  We still have a Pog team, and there's still a BR team in the morning and usually me for backroom during the day.  Nobody else pulls any batches, although they usually have people do their own backstock.
> 
> Just for the record, the batches I'm supposed to start at 3 and have finished by the time I leave are... *ahem...*  SCTY, MMM1, 2, BELC, ELEC, TOY1, 2, 3, BB01, 03, LUGG, SPRT, BIKE, PLAS, BPLS (pronounced bitch please), FURN, IFUR, SEA1, 2, 3, BEDS, DOMS, BATH, HOME, HIPA, PLUG, STAT, OFCE, PETS, PET2, COSM, PHAR, HB01, 02.  Then, since I'm supposed to do softlines last, and I've never gotten this far, WMNS, GIRL, BOYS, MENS, SHO1, 2, and all the rest of the new softline batches that I forget the exact name of.
> ...


Anyone can check greenfield. Some cards are filtered based off your position but team members can see most stuff


----------



## balthrop (Oct 5, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Greenfield.target.com
> 
> Quick links on the top right
> Replenishment
> ...



oh my thank you!!!


----------



## balthrop (Oct 5, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> You have to be a TL to check greenfield though, correct?  Definitely a good idea to write down the DPCI / Eaches for each batch though; I may need to start doing it.
> Leaders at my store seem to pick and choose what they want to do with modernization.  We still have a Pog team, and there's still a BR team in the morning and usually me for backroom during the day.  Nobody else pulls any batches, although they usually have people do their own backstock.
> 
> Just for the record, the batches I'm supposed to start at 3 and have finished by the time I leave are... *ahem...*  SCTY, MMM1, 2, BELC, ELEC, TOY1, 2, 3, BB01, 03, LUGG, SPRT, BIKE, PLAS, BPLS (pronounced bitch please), FURN, IFUR, SEA1, 2, 3, BEDS, DOMS, BATH, HOME, HIPA, PLUG, STAT, OFCE, PETS, PET2, COSM, PHAR, HB01, 02.  Then, since I'm supposed to do softlines last, and I've never gotten this far, WMNS, GIRL, BOYS, MENS, SHO1, 2, and all the rest of the new softline batches that I forget the exact name of.
> ...



yeah that's No, from me and all right thinking humans


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 5, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> You have to be a TL to check greenfield though, correct?  Definitely a good idea to write down the DPCI / Eaches for each batch though; I may need to start doing it.
> Leaders at my store seem to pick and choose what they want to do with modernization.  We still have a Pog team, and there's still a BR team in the morning and usually me for backroom during the day.  Nobody else pulls any batches, although they usually have people do their own backstock.
> 
> Just for the record, the batches I'm supposed to start at 3 and have finished by the time I leave are... *ahem...*  SCTY, MMM1, 2, BELC, ELEC, TOY1, 2, 3, BB01, 03, LUGG, SPRT, BIKE, PLAS, BPLS (pronounced bitch please), FURN, IFUR, SEA1, 2, 3, BEDS, DOMS, BATH, HOME, HIPA, PLUG, STAT, OFCE, PETS, PET2, COSM, PHAR, HB01, 02.  Then, since I'm supposed to do softlines last, and I've never gotten this far, WMNS, GIRL, BOYS, MENS, SHO1, 2, and all the rest of the new softline batches that I forget the exact name of.
> ...



Dude your SD is fucked if he's that behind on Modernization at this point lmfao.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 5, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Your ETLs are assholes.


Not to mention idiots...


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 6, 2019)

SurefireWolf said:


> You have to be a TL to check greenfield though, correct?  Definitely a good idea to write down the DPCI / Eaches for each batch though; I may need to start doing it.
> Leaders at my store seem to pick and choose what they want to do with modernization.  We still have a Pog team, and there's still a BR team in the morning and usually me for backroom during the day.  Nobody else pulls any batches, although they usually have people do their own backstock.
> 
> Just for the record, the batches I'm supposed to start at 3 and have finished by the time I leave are... *ahem...*  SCTY, MMM1, 2, BELC, ELEC, TOY1, 2, 3, BB01, 03, LUGG, SPRT, BIKE, PLAS, BPLS (pronounced bitch please), FURN, IFUR, SEA1, 2, 3, BEDS, DOMS, BATH, HOME, HIPA, PLUG, STAT, OFCE, PETS, PET2, COSM, PHAR, HB01, 02.  Then, since I'm supposed to do softlines last, and I've never gotten this far, WMNS, GIRL, BOYS, MENS, SHO1, 2, and all the rest of the new softline batches that I forget the exact name of.
> ...



You need to be looking for a new job like yesterday


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Oct 8, 2019)

The Director said:


> 1:1s have to be done every fillgroup everyday.  It is like ripping off a bandaid. It sucks at first, but it gets better each day. My store used to have thousands of eaches in all 1:1s.  It took a few weeks, but now they are tiny everyday. Autofills are now almost non existent since everything is on the floor.  As a DBO, once you get your aisles full as possible it makes your everyday work so much easier! Think about your day if you had little to no batches to pull.
> 
> Like I said, it looks and feels daunting at first, but the strategy works and makes your job easier in the long run.


can confirm my pulls went from 60 tasks to 30 in a couple weeks and now I'm surprised to see it hit 20 tasks. I still see my buddies over in HBO, Pharmacy, Home, Domestics and such pulling huge 100+ task batches but it'll even out eventually.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Oct 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> But there will be no uboats for the next truck


trucks shouldnt be every day so the team who works salesfloor the next day should help finish truck and set the line for the day after...that's how we do it but we only roll truck in specific areas and they just have everyone pitch in for an hour to knock it all out the next day. It literally doesn't take a lot of effort if you have every hardlines team member pitch in. Market seems to be the one who rolls over the most and it just takes literally an hour of everyone pitching in to fix the issue.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2019)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> trucks shouldnt be every day


tell that to the DC and Brian Cornell, we get 9 trucks a week right now, it was 10 trucks for 4 weeks leading up to back to school.  The FDC truck is 7 trucks a week also.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> tell that to the DC and Brian Cornell, we get 9 trucks a week right now, it was 10 trucks for 4 weeks leading up to back to school.  The FDC truck is 7 trucks a week also.


I cannot even imagine getting that many trucks!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 8, 2019)

No kidding. I've heard people here talk about triples...my SD would have a cow


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 8, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> No kidding. I've heard people here talk about triples...my SD would have a cow


Triples suck. I came from a 65 million dollar store and 7 Trucks a week was our light days. Typically 10 a week and 14-18 during BTS/Q4


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 8, 2019)

Our normal is 5. Last week 6 and this week 6. Peak 4th quarter we were told today will be 9 trucks because we are killing it in sales. yippee?


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 8, 2019)

When I started 3 years ago, my store got 3 trucks a week.  When I left it was definitely 1 every day and doubles were probably about 1 a week.

And it mystifies me.  Our sales floor didn't get bigger.  Softlines side of things, we didn't appear to be selling that much more.  We definitely weren't selling at a pace that matched the amount of product arriving; a pair of pants would have 2 of a certain size, then 5, then 7, then there'd be 4 of that size on the floor and almost a dozen in the back and still more would come.  When I was taught how to backstock as part of the beginning of e2e, wacos were partially filled only to about my eye level, if that high.  When I left we were going all the way to the top shelf to store folded and packaged items since everything from the second from top shelf on down was packed tight with merchandise.  There was no hanging items in the backroom, and when I left all the bars in the back were stuffed full and there were also a few z racks that were full of backstock hanging.

One time I was part of a group that purged hanging of clearance and salvage.  By the time we were done only about a quarter of the clothes stayed in the back, there was so much clearance and salvage.  There was no room anywhere on the floor to keep them, so they just took up valuable bar space with no opportunity to make money off them.

So for those who are in the know....why is there so damn much merchandise being shipped to stores?  Why is there more than they can reasonably sell?  Why is there no 1:1, where that item is shipped only when an item was sold, and have someone who reads all the damned shipping reports have the power to say "Gee, we shipped them 5 of size eight AND skirts with X dpci and only 2 have sold.  I'll cancel 2 of the 4 more that are due to go out, so replenishment will match sales."?  It can't be that hard to make # in and # out match each other.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 8, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> When I started 3 years ago, my store got 3 trucks a week.  When I left it was definitely 1 every day and doubles were probably about 1 a week.
> 
> And it mystifies me.  Our sales floor didn't get bigger.  Softlines side of things, we didn't appear to be selling that much more.  We definitely weren't selling at a pace that matched the amount of product arriving; a pair of pants would have 2 of a certain size, then 5, then 7, then there'd be 4 of that size on the floor and almost a dozen in the back and still more would come.  When I was taught how to backstock as part of the beginning of e2e, wacos were partially filled only to about my eye level, if that high.  When I left we were going all the way to the top shelf to store folded and packaged items since everything from the second from top shelf on down was packed tight with merchandise.  There was no hanging items in the backroom, and when I left all the bars in the back were stuffed full and there were also a few z racks that were full of backstock hanging.
> 
> ...


Right now we aren't too bad, at least Mens and RTW aren't. Kids and Intimates (specifically bras) have way too much back stock. 

Although, one thing I'm noticing is a lot of stuff backstocked when there seems to be plenty of room on the floor for the items. We just starting getting into the swing of one-for-one in Style, so maybe that will help. But it seems to me that my fellow TMs are backstocking when they should be flexing or filling empty space. I think they are treating the VMG like it's engraved in stone - if you have the room, it's ok to have two piles of a certain color t shirt instead of one.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 8, 2019)

That must be nice, having that much room.  Our floor was filled almost to the point of difficulty walking between the racks.  Yeah, we had a few more that typically weren't used, but there was no walking space to put them.  And the racks that could be finger spaced were few, and were in the front featuring a certain look.  Most of it, there was so much packing that you couldn't remove something from the center of the bar without knocking other stuff down.

And part of the reason the racks were overstuffed is because backstock was over stuffed and for a lot of people, it was easier to squish it in the floor than to take it to the back and squish it there (the bars and z's were ridiculously packed), and get the stink eye from the unload team and have it all be right back on the z's to go out the very next day.  Exercise in futility, trying to backstock the extras.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I cannot even imagine getting that many trucks!


My store gets 9-11 trucks a week


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 8, 2019)

Ours is normally 4 trucks a week, going up to 7 in the holidays with occasional doubles in Q4. And we barely managed to do doubles in years past, I don't even want to know how bad it'll be this year


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> When I started 3 years ago, my store got 3 trucks a week.  When I left it was definitely 1 every day and doubles were probably about 1 a week.
> 
> And it mystifies me.  Our sales floor didn't get bigger.  Softlines side of things, we didn't appear to be selling that much more.  We definitely weren't selling at a pace that matched the amount of product arriving; a pair of pants would have 2 of a certain size, then 5, then 7, then there'd be 4 of that size on the floor and almost a dozen in the back and still more would come.  When I was taught how to backstock as part of the beginning of e2e, wacos were partially filled only to about my eye level, if that high.  When I left we were going all the way to the top shelf to store folded and packaged items since everything from the second from top shelf on down was packed tight with merchandise.  There was no hanging items in the backroom, and when I left all the bars in the back were stuffed full and there were also a few z racks that were full of backstock hanging.
> 
> ...



If your back room is filling up (outside of style) it is likely that TMs are using the audit function instead of exf and zeroing out product that is in the store.  Also possible that things in back aren't located so not coming out in pulls, or no one is completing pulls.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 9, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> If your back room is filling up (outside of style) it is likely that TMs are using the audit function instead of exf and zeroing out product that is in the store.  Also possible that things in back aren't located so not coming out in pulls, or no one is completing pulls.


TMs except Beauty, Electronics and leads should not use Audit. Corporate should have warned the store if that happened.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 9, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> If your back room is filling up (outside of style) it is likely that TMs are using the audit function instead of exf and zeroing out product that is in the store.  Also possible that things in back aren't located so not coming out in pulls, or no one is completing pulls.


Hanging has no backroom location. And all the packaged and folded items weren't too terribly off - when the zebra said we had 10 of one item we usually had exactly that, one or two more or less sometimes, the zebra never said we had considerably less.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Hanging has no backroom location. And all the packaged and folded items weren't too terribly off - when the zebra said we had 10 of one item we usually had exactly that, one or two more or less sometimes, the zebra never said we had considerably less.


Yes, but are there things back there that the zebra thinks aren't there at all?  Says zero cases of cheerios and there are two.  

Hanging style is different.  Because style changes so often compared to the rest of the store (products have a few months at best, vs that Opalhouse soap dispenser that we might carry for 2 years) they tend to send most of it to the stores at once so new can come in.  It's a different game.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 9, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Yes, but are there things back there that the zebra thinks aren't there at all?  Says zero cases of cheerios and there are two.
> 
> Hanging style is different.  Because style changes so often compared to the rest of the store (products have a few months at best, vs that Opalhouse soap dispenser that we might carry for 2 years) they tend to send most of it to the stores at once so new can come in.  It's a different game.


Believe me, when the waco held every bit of 60 girls' leggings, it was very accurate when it said that there were 7 of the sparkly black size 8.

And what is the point in sending 12 pairs of size 8 khakis in the lighter shade if there's no room to put it on the floor?  There were days that I really wondered if the person who decided how much stuff should be shipped to a store ever consulted with the architect who designed the size of the building and the size of the sales floor.


----------



## Khali43 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ship from store has a lot to do with why stores are getting more and larger trucks. Since stores are pretty much online distribution centers now, they send excess freight to accommodate guests in store and online.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 9, 2019)

Khali43 said:


> Ship from store has a lot to do with why stores are getting more and larger trucks. Since stores are pretty much online distribution centers now, they send excess freight to accommodate guests in store and online.


Well that makes sense! So they basically want all that excess to be located in the back. Makes me wish SFS received separate loads just for them. Not to be selfish, but I care about the sales floor, not online orders.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 9, 2019)

Khali43 said:


> Ship from store has a lot to do with why stores are getting more and larger trucks. Since stores are pretty much online distribution centers now, they send excess freight to accommodate guests in store and online.


They announced at fall national that store will see “even more freight than ever before” and they expect some sort of excitement. The room was dead silent and the dude goes “well this is awkward”. What did he expect???😂


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Believe me, when the waco held every bit of 60 girls' leggings, it was very accurate when it said that there were 7 of the sparkly black size 8.
> 
> And what is the point in sending 12 pairs of size 8 khakis in the lighter shade if there's no room to put it on the floor?  There were days that I really wondered if the person who decided how much stuff should be shipped to a store ever consulted with the architect who designed the size of the building and the size of the sales floor.



They have to get it out of the warehouse so the next month's order has space.  The store is the warehouse for much of style.  It's too seasonal.  The food warehouse can hold those turkeys for 2 years and they will still sell, but that rust sweater could be "ugly" next month.





happygoth said:


> Well that makes sense! So they basically want all that excess to be located in the back. Makes me wish SFS received separate loads just for them. Not to be selfish, but I care about the sales floor, not online orders.



It keeps your salesfloor fuller too, though, reduces the risk of missed sales (shipt too), and you spend less time zoning a full store.

Not a bad strategy...though clearly invented by someone in an office.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 9, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Well that makes sense! So they basically want all that excess to be located in the back. Makes me wish SFS received separate loads just for them. Not to be selfish, but I care about the sales floor, not online orders.



You should care about online orders. They count towards your department's sales. The more online orders your department gets the more payroll hours it gets in the future. Corporate has spent a lot of money recently promoting our various fulfillment options. It's paying off with a substantial increase in online orders. I blow past OPU/DU forecast before 3pm most days right now. If those orders are for clothes, and my lord they are because I do a brisk business in kids' clothes, that's more payroll for style in the future.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 9, 2019)

For softlines (sorry, Style) I don't buy it.  If trying to get everything out at once to make more room for new fashion seasons was the actual thing going on, then why wasn't it that way for the first 1½-2 years of my time there?  And how can you pack a store with more than they can possibly put on the floor if you want it sold instead of salvage?


----------



## happygoth (Oct 10, 2019)

They sent us much less summer clothes this year than last. We had soooooo many pairs of mens shorts that went clearance and then salvage last year - this year was much more manageable. Same with women's bathing suits. So I think they have adjusted somewhat. But they did way overestimate kids shorts, still have tons of those.


----------



## jenna (Oct 21, 2019)

My 1-for-1s were just under 350 for the day.  

Most I had to pull/push in a day was about 420+.

Still waiting for all that magical payroll to kick in.  And for it to become easier - smaller.

aka - no one did much in my area for the two days I was off.

Typical.


----------



## jenna (Oct 21, 2019)

I got it all done - came clean on everything - freight, clearance, pulls, backstock.

But - it sucks.

The new norm really sucks.


----------



## Bluemoon (Jan 4, 2020)

Can someone tell me where to find pull time for the man caf/1for1?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 4, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> Can someone tell me where to find pull time for the man caf/1for1?


Greenfield
Replenishment 
Move workload tool


----------



## jenna (Jan 4, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Greenfield
> Replenishment
> Move workload tool



What info does this provide?  Time estimate for pulling? or time actually spent pulling a specific batch? or something different?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 4, 2020)

jenna said:


> What info does this provide?  Time estimate for pulling? or time actually spent pulling a specific batch? or something different?


Time estimated to pull the batches


----------



## Bluemoon (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you gsa4lyfe!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 5, 2020)

What does that silly phrase "come clean" mean?


----------



## PogDog (Jan 5, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> They announced at fall national that store will see “even more freight than ever before” and they expect some sort of excitement. The room was dead silent and the dude goes “well this is awkward”. What did he expect???😂



Considering how F'd up everyone's backrooms were shortly after Modernization was started... how much of a death trap they became... this is the exact reaction I would have expected. Just goes to show how myopic corporate can be.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 5, 2020)

That was before the horrible backrooms made the news, though, right? Since everyone spiffs up their stores for visits, Corporate probably is totally clueless about such things.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 5, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> What does that silly phrase "come clean" mean?


To come clean means to complete the task - clearance marked, truck sorted and pushed, reshop sorted and pushed, mancafs pulled and stocked, backstock located. If I say Style came clean with today's truck, that means everything was sorted and all departments pushed out their merchandise.


----------



## PogDog (Jan 5, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> That was before the horrible backrooms made the news, though, right? Since everyone spiffs up their stores for visits, Corporate probably is totally clueless about such things.



Oh you're right... corporate had zero idea of what was happening in their stores. How foolish of me to assume otherwise. <EYERRROOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL>


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 5, 2020)

As Larry used to say "git her done"


----------



## rd123 (Jan 5, 2020)

My day goes like this :

zone all aisles
Pull one for ones for my two fill groups.
Truck
Set end caps /side caps
Audit
In between collect reshop and other misc stuff.

out of this , audit happens only when I get time to do that . But when I get time I do a thorough audit so that within next couple of days all my empty shelves in the aisle are stocked . If you do your 1 for 1s daily , you will have only less tasks ( compared to where you began). When I started I had close to 400 tasks per fill group which is now down to 100 or little lesser than that .


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 5, 2020)

"task" is as obnoxious as "low hanging fruit."


----------



## Sueready (Feb 16, 2020)

MarketMayhem said:


> Im not sure what a DBO is but each of us have a fill group. Except some of us take a couple. Bev 1 and 2 and liq. are the same TM. Dairy, meat are the same TM. And grc 1 and 3 same TM and Snack and candy and same TM.




How many hrs are the TM scheduled in a day?


----------



## Bosch (Feb 17, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> You should care about online orders. They count towards your department's sales. The more online orders your department gets the more payroll hours it gets in the future. Corporate has spent a lot of money recently promoting our various fulfillment options. It's paying off with a substantial increase in online orders. I blow past OPU/DU forecast before 3pm most days right now. If those orders are for clothes, and my lord they are because I do a brisk business in kids' clothes, that's more payroll for style in the future.



I just wish that style would figure that out and keep their crap organized. The more I can pull for order means the more of it they don't have to deal with. Cause I love to pull it for orders. You know that means? Shit going OUT THE DOOR!!!!! The more we pick the more they don't have to deal with. I know it's a PITA to deal with but damn the more we SFS/OPU the more hours the store gets. 


What is so hard to understand?


----------



## happygoth (Feb 17, 2020)

I tweak every time I go in the back room to look for something in Style - there is so much crap backstocked that could easily fit on the floor. Stuff I would have never backstocked to begin with, like jeans and t shirts - there is PLENTY of room on our fixtures for UT jeans and AND folded tops - why are they in the back? And many of them are not even located. Plus the aisles are messy, with empty hangers, boxes, and trash on the shelves - if I had time I would purge the whole mess.

Plus, why do we have SO MUCH Baby Hardlines? SO SO much. And more coming in on every truck, pallets of stuff.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 17, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I tweak every time I go in the back room to look for something in Style - there is so much crap backstocked that could easily fit on the floor. Stuff I would have never backstocked to begin with, like jeans and t shirts - there is PLENTY of room on our fixtures for UT jeans and AND folded tops - why are they in the back? And many of them are not even located. Plus the aisles are messy, with empty hangers, boxes, and trash on the shelves - if I had time I would purge the whole mess.
> 
> Plus, why do we have SO MUCH Baby Hardlines? SO SO much. And more coming in on every truck, pallets of stuff.



Got no idea, myself. At my store we have oceans of baby hardlines and more than half of it coming in on a truck just won't go out! Since the BR team is gone we have to spend at least an hour on the uboats or flats or whatever to find out that more than half doesn't go out.

Used to be, we would backstock right off the line. God I miss those times.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 17, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I tweak every time I go in the back room to look for something in Style - there is so much crap backstocked that could easily fit on the floor. Stuff I would have never backstocked to begin with, like jeans and t shirts - there is PLENTY of room on our fixtures for UT jeans and AND folded tops - why are they in the back? And many of them are not even located. Plus the aisles are messy, with empty hangers, boxes, and trash on the shelves - if I had time I would purge the whole mess.
> 
> Plus, why do we have SO MUCH Baby Hardlines? SO SO much. And more coming in on every truck, pallets of stuff.



Style that is easy, they don't have to refold as much. Which is fine, I get understand that. But fuck you gotta replenish it daily then. And they do not.. 

Our DBO of infant hardlines has the same questions. She sells say one car seat, next truck we get three of them. We already had three in the back. Diapers are the same way. It is getting ridiculous.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 17, 2020)

Bosch said:


> Style that is easy, they don't have to refold as much. Which is fine, I get understand that. But fuck you gotta replenish it daily then. And they do not..
> 
> Our DBO of infant hardlines has the same questions. She sells say one car seat, next truck we get three of them. We already had three in the back. Diapers are the same way. It is getting ridiculous.



We have baby flats go out to the floor jam packed and maybe five boxes of diapers on it go out. It's so stupid

Then you have to take 10 million years to backstock it all


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 17, 2020)

Definitely a weird ASANTS. We have a difficult time keeping most of baby hardlines in stock. It comes in, it goes right out the door. The backroom aisle for it is mostly empty. We only have way too much when they send us a bunch of diapers and wipes in anticipation of a sale, but things are normally back to normal by Saturday. (Big exception for the current crib deal. They sent us a shitload of cribs and they aren't selling at all.) Anything related to babies/toddlers is just a big seller at my store, especially if we're talking online sales.

On topic: baby hardlines is super easy to keep up with the one for ones because there isn't much of anything in the back to pull out. I did them today to help out the DBO because she had a big truck. Took about 5 minutes to pull and 15 to stock between orders. And, that's after a busy weekend. Easy peasy.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 17, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Definitely a weird ASANTS. We have a difficult time keeping most of baby hardlines in stock. It comes in, it goes right out the door. The backroom aisle for it is mostly empty. We only have way too much when they send us a bunch of diapers and wipes in anticipation of a sale, but things are normally back to normal by Saturday. (Big exception for the current crib deal. They sent us a shitload of cribs and they aren't selling at all.) Anything related to babies/toddlers is just a big seller at my store, especially if we're talking online sales.
> 
> On topic: baby hardlines is super easy to keep up with the one for ones because there isn't much of anything in the back to pull out. I did them today to help out the DBO because she had a big truck. Took about 5 minutes to pull and 15 to stock between orders. And, that's after a busy weekend. Easy peasy.



Maybe your store is a different (what's the word, rank?) than mine? What'd your store make last year? Ours is somewhere in the vicinity of 38-41 mil


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 17, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Maybe your store is better than mine? What'd your store make last year? Ours is somewhere in the vicinity of 38-41 mil



Nah. We're not better. Not sure on sales offhand. We just have a very young mother demographic. We have plenty of other shit that we have way too much of that never sells. Looking at you Men's! Seriously, the DC needs to stop sending us men's dress shirts and pants. We can't even sell it on clearance.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 17, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Nah. We're not better. Not sure on sales offhand. We just have a very young mother demographic. We have plenty of other shit that we have way too much of that never sells. Looking at you Men's! Seriously, the DC needs to stop sending us men's dress shirts and pants. We can't even sell it on clearance.



Same here lol. Our men's clearance rack is always full to bursting. Men's shoes sell so badly they have one small section that's not even IN shoes.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 17, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Same here lol. Our men's clearance rack is always full to bursting. Men's shoes sell so badly they have one small section that's not even IN shoes.



LMAO. Same on the shoes. I still get shit from our style team because I grabbed a pair of shoes while on the clock and hid them in the fitting room to purchase after work about two months ago. They laugh that I thought anyone else might buy them. In my defense, they were on a good sale and they are very comfortable.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 18, 2020)

The problem with our Men's shoes is that we have a terrible selection, and we don't carry much (or any) of what men are looking for, which is good athletic shoes and work boots. We have a small selection of dress shoes, a paltry amount of low-quality athletics and slippers, and no work boots. 

As for clothes, we have no Mens hanging in the back room and very little folded. Lots of underwear and socks though. Our clearance sells pretty well. My town likes a bargain.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 18, 2020)

happygoth said:


> The problem with our Men's shoes is that we have a terrible selection, and we don't carry much (or any) of what men are looking for, which is good athletic shoes and work boots. We have a small selection of dress shoes, a paltry amount of low-quality athletics and slippers, and no work boots.
> 
> As for clothes, we have no Mens hanging in the back room and very little folded. Lots of underwear and socks though. Our clearance sells pretty well. My town likes a bargain.



Same here...we have a pathetic amount of dress shoes, and pseudo athletic brands, lots of flipflops, and maybe one or two kinds of work boots. I always advise people to either go to Walmart, or do the math and get their size in a ladies' athletic shoe.


----------

